# Lighting



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Are there any cons to using a standard shop light over my 40 breeder tank. It is 48 inches long with two fluorescent tubes. I am using plastic egg crate for the top, with maybe a thin piece of plexiglass on top of the egg crate over most of the top. If that works, would you use any specific bulb? How high above the tank would you hang it. The tank is not out for public view. I need the light for practical use...in other words it does not need to be pretty.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you are just using it for lighting the tank, as opposed to growing plants, it is perhaps overkill. However, if it works for you, try using regular 5000K tubes such as Philips. They have a pleasing colour and are inexpensive. I still use shop lights on the tanks I grow plants in.


----------

